#   8,2 (1,3,3,1)

## Kolik

!
    ,  1.3 (1.3.3.1) 
    .
1.     8,04
2.      .
    ,        1.1-8.04     . 
,    .        :Frown:

----------

?         :Smilie:

----------


## Kolik

.
  ,   "  "        " ", ..      ,   "  "   .  .

     (" ")   ""        (..      )

   ""      ,      . 

     ,       .

----------


## Kolik

:
    "    " -  ,  .

    ,    "    "          ,        ...

     ?         ?  :Smilie: 
-------edit
,     8   ...

----------


## 1

- , ,   ""   ?;      ( ) ""   (  . ),       -  08.04,  08.04,     ,     ,    "":          ...
          ,  ""

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

?

----------


## Kolik

> - , ...


  :Smilie:          .

      ,     "   "      41.    08.04.

   "   "    -  41 .  -        ?

---
   ("   "   01,01-08,04   )
 -       .
,       
-----

----------


## 1

,  ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>      
 ?

----------


## 1

1.2,   Kolik 1.3,   ,   ,  ...,     


,

----------


## Kolik

""
    ""

----------


## 1

,   ,

----------


## Kolik



----------


## 1

,    ,

----------


## BRAVO85

,     . 
         "  (   )".   ""   "   "     "  "  "   ",     .     "   "      .

----------


## SHAV22

"  "     .    :Smilie:

----------


## 1

,

----------

